# Can someone run a VIN for me?



## cpt_aj (Mar 17, 2005)

I found a 2004 M3. Wondering if anyone out there can run the VIN anbd tell me anything about it.

VIN: WBSBL93434PN59325

Thanks


----------



## sfca-325i (Apr 18, 2004)

check off topic forum on bimmerforums.com.

Off topic is limited to members so you'll need to set up a user name.


----------



## Roan (Mar 13, 2005)

cpt_aj said:


> I found a 2004 M3. Wondering if anyone out there can run the VIN anbd tell me anything about it.
> 
> VIN: WBSBL93434PN59325
> 
> Thanks


The CARFAX© database currently contains no records for this vehicle. Please check back again soon, as our database is continually updated.

Please note: We only collect information for passenger cars and light trucks. If the VIN you entered is not in one of these categories, CARFAX may not have data for this vehicle.


----------

